# I made out with a 9/10 girl as a MTN



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

okay so last night:
-i was *very *bloated
-had bad acne
-awfully shaved
-barber had just fucked me up a few hours prior

I'm not usually like this, but these past few days I've been binge eating and not taking care of myself (feeling depressed cus i haven't seen my family for so long + sleeping 3 hours per night cus of bad (home)work ethic)

I did not want to go out last night. My carb and sodium intakes were through the roof also (spaghetti bolognaise for dinner), I was ugly as shit and did not feel confident enough to go outside. Fellas with bdd will understand.

I got pretty drunk before leaving, so my inhib was low, and confidence slightly rose.

I get to the club and there I see that beautful portuguese girl from last time. Here's a thread I made where I talk about her: https://looksmax.org/threads/am-i-pulling-this-9-10-girl-with-this-pic.578903/

Anyway, as I see her, she is talking and dancing with some 6'3 htn with hollow cheeks. I told my bro that I wanted to kill myself (he knew i wanted her so bad). So I went to the toilet to cry like a bitch while my friend stayed.

As I got out of the toilet 20 mins later, I asked the security guy (58M) what I should do. He said:
" -There are plenty of fish in the sea mate, so either you actually go talk to her, or you give up and find someone else. Don't get emotionally affected by a girl. Girls only want the best. They're like chimpanzees. They swing from branch to branch as long as the next branch is higher"

He pretty much summed up the dating market for women. They only date up and will always date better.
This would have been lifefuel for me cus I tend to be pretty confident in my looks when I'm drunk, but last night I wasn't confident at all and felt like a mtn.

I came back to my friend, who was still dancing quite close to the portuguese girl. He told me he heard that they were just friends and he swore down they did not kiss.
I looked at her and she didn't seem to be dancing in a romantic way, so I didn't feel like killing myself as much.

So I moved and focused on having fun with my boy, cus that's what we came for. As I dance with him to tonight's gonna be a good night, portuguese girl moves over to me and starts dancing next to me. I see her form the corner of my eye. I feel awkward. She looks at me and says hey with a great smile.

I thought to myself "what would a nt guy do in this situation. Would he ignore her or would seize the opportunity?" Being as desperate and insecure as I was last night, I just started talking to her and dancing.

We danced for a bit, then I put my arms on her waist and we started singing the lyrics to each other, mouth to mouth like last time. BUT I REMEMBERED THAT LAST TIME WE DID THAT, I WENT IN FOR A KISS AND SHE SWERVED ME AND LEFT (See thread). So when I felt like we were about to kiss, I swerved her. Bitch felt stupid and pulled me in and said "You can't do that". I smiled and we made out.

We danced and made out for an hour and a half, I didn't even buy her drinks cus that's for low IQ cucks.

As the night ended, I took her back to the bus stop. When we kissed goodbye, she pulled away first. I told her she wasn't allowed to do that. So I told her to kiss me again, and as she went in, I swerved her. She left and said "I hate you".

My boy and I were celebrating the whole night after and we went to bed at like 7. It was awesome. I swear to God uni life here in the UK is amazing.


Here are some relevant looksmaxxing tips that I learned last night so that my thread doesn't get moved to offtopic:

- girls don't pay as much attention do your looks as you do. They can't see if ur cheeks are hollow or if u have asymmetries. Only psl autists can. Girls evaluate your looks from a vague and inaccurate view of your face, with different criteria which they can't even name or describe.

- SODIUM INTAKE IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN CALORIC DEFICIT. Make sure that when you log your foods on MyFitnessPal, the sodium content is specified. Aim to get less than 500 mg of SODIUM (not salt) per day if u wanna avoid facial bloat. Drink lots of water also.

- Most of these facial debloating techniques are cope. Avoid getting bloated in the first place.

- Don't be afraid to ask for water in a club. I do it A LOT. I ask for a glass of water like 8 times or even more per night, no joke. It will help u with ur breath but also with hangover

- Bring gum to the club. If you forget, don't go kissing girls. No kiss is better than kissing with bad breath. The girl will remember you had bad breath and will tell all her friends cus that's what they do. My portuguese girl's friend was making out with a dude but she stopped and told my girl that her guy stank. JFL.

-Tease girls. They hate a boring guy. Don't be afraid to take risks (like swerving her or telling her she is "slightly above average looking" as I did). It makes them chase your validation more. DONT GET TOO COCKY IF U ARE NOT TOP TIER HTN OR MORE. DONT GET TOO COCKY WHEN SHE AROUND HER FRIENDS EITHER. Girls are toxic and can't be seen being submitted to a dude in front of their friends, as they would lose their status within their friend group.

-Girls sense when you are on the hunt. They hate it. Some girls from uni I have never met told my friend that they don't like me because they saw me on the pull in a club.

- Avoid talking too much to a girl when ur both dancing together. They just wanna have fun and they don't care whether you're studying maths or econ

- Don't be pushy with regards to getting her drinks. Same applies for when ur taking her back to her accomodation or back to her Uber/bus stop. Don't ask her how big her bed is or what she is doing after, just tell her to have a good night. If she actually likes you she will text you or come talk to you irl (rather than ignoring you)


----------



## Arborist (Oct 23, 2022)

if you didn't nut inside her raw you failed, evolutionary speaking.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 23, 2022)

Arborist said:


> if you didn't nut inside her raw you failed, evolutionary speaking.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 23, 2022)

OP isnt mtn


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> OP isnt mtn


i was last night, or maybe low tier htn at best. i swear.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

Not surprised at all.

If a girl goes for a pretty boy, then you are a 9/10, so you got your looksmatch






Additionally you have traits found in Portugese/Spanish people in both your complexion and features

Your pose strikes as neurotypical and feelin' you in the picture you likely have a neurotypically wired brain.

Your eye-area is 98 percentile


----------



## beatEMinGTA (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Not surprised at all.
> 
> If a girl goes for a pretty boy, then you are a 9/10, so you got your looksmatch
> 
> ...


its over


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> OP isnt mtn



He clearly got rated by Tails lol






Yo, who rated you MTN OP? Or are you tryna humble brag flex?


----------



## Arborist (Oct 23, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1920159


----------



## sjaakie (Oct 23, 2022)

Im happy for you OP, sounds like a fun night


----------



## beatEMinGTA (Oct 23, 2022)

i farded shided cumed in my psnts


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

OP I got some free-time rn do you mind if I analyse and rate your face? I need a side profile too however.






Like this


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He clearly got rated by Tails lol
> 
> View attachment 1920161
> 
> ...


Why would tails rate him mtn when hes borderline at the level of tiktok chad slayers. What a fool


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He clearly got rated by Tails lol
> 
> View attachment 1920161
> 
> ...


I rated myself mtn. I was only a mtn last night and the few days before that though.
i've been rating people for over a year now. I believe I know where I stand.
I don't like humble bragging, it's cringe. If i give that impression then I am sorry. I stopped adding my pics to my threads for that exact reason.


----------



## lepo2317 (Oct 23, 2022)

Fucking chad tells me that looks don't matter and is telling me that he is making out with 9/10 girl because he is drinking water. Why all chads are so dumb, god damn.


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Your eye-area is 98 percentile


https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-virgin-18m-is-my-eye-area-the-cause.553461/

if only


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Oct 23, 2022)

Nigga you're a chad.


----------



## spectacularpixlr (Oct 23, 2022)

you said you were chadlite some threads ago kinda cringe but ok


----------



## Adonis (Oct 23, 2022)

Tales from my mental ward.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

_'Girls evaluate your looks from a vague and inaccurate view of your face, with different criteria which they can't even name or describe.;_

This kid is lost lol or capping and humble bragging

1. Eye-area
2. Jaw-area
3. Midface-area

Three regions of the face girls are subconsciously glued to

Here are you:

Eye-area:





Jaw and Midface area:










- Almost ideal and perfection ratios/averageness.
- You have outward projecting high-set cheekbones
- Lips and mouth are extremely good
- Thick sexually dimorphic eyebrows
- Low set eyebrows
- Square chin
- Bi-Zygomatic width is perfect
- Bi-Gonial width is perfect
- Your eyes are wide, masculine and sharp looking and they sparkle
- Great pheno complexion colouring

Your only flaw is your nose which has been scientifically proven not to affect the harmony of the face unless it is massive


----------



## heightface (Oct 23, 2022)

You are chadlite humble brag narcy


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Why would tails rate him mtn when hes borderline at the level of tiktok chad slayers. What a fool



Tails doesn't know how to rate for shit. He gave Anthony Joshua a 6.25 in the face.


----------



## WhiteBlackpiller (Oct 23, 2022)

Bait, you're a chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 23, 2022)

MTN?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> I rated myself mtn. I was only a mtn last night and the few days before that though.
> i've been rating people for over a year now. I believe I know where I stand.
> I don't like humble bragging, it's cringe. If i give that impression then I am sorry. I stopped adding my pics to my threads for that exact reason.



You
Are
Full
Of
Shit

You don't need a massive skull to be a mogger. Look at Zayn Malek 

Girls want facial averageness, good skin complexion, pretty eye-area, thick sexually dimorphic eyebrows and wide cheekbones with wide outwardly grown jaws. That is exactly you lol. 

How tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You
> Are
> Full
> Of
> ...


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> View attachment 1920188








He's Chad btw. Not a lightweight Chad. 

Esp for his age-group.

May be at 25 he will demote to Chadlite once his pretty boy collagen goes away.


----------



## darkness97 (Oct 23, 2022)

yeah. she seduced you bro. you didn't really do anything.

i always say when you go to clubs you're better off staying in one place because if a girl likes you she will gravitate towards you and make it known.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 23, 2022)

Arborist said:


> if you didn't nut inside her raw you failed, evolutionary speaking.


If you didn't produce a kid, and didn't raise him/her, and didn't ensure your kids had their own kids, YOU EVOLUTIONARY SPEAKING FAILED


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> _'Girls evaluate your looks from a vague and inaccurate view of your face, with different criteria which they can't even name or describe.;_
> 
> This kid is lost lol or capping and humble bragging
> 
> ...


Aight, sorry i didnt see ur message asking for my side profile. I appreciate the time u took for this. Thank you.
I usually look like that. I admit to not photoshopping or frauding (clenching) that pic.

However, this was me last night:

As I said, nowhere near htn with that bloat + skin + hair combo.
Believe me now?

I am ashamed of the way I looked I have been fasting since last night and I will fast until Tuesday to make sure my cheeks are hollow again. As to my skin, it'll take a few days to repair that massacre


----------



## MoggerGaston (Oct 23, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> Fucking chad tells me that looks don't matter and is telling me that he is making out with 9/10 girl because he is drinking water. Why all chads are so dumb, god damn.








OP wheres pics of the girl


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 23, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> Aight, sorry i didnt see ur message asking for my side profile. I appreciate the time u took for this. Thank you.
> I usually look that. I admit to not photoshopping or frauding (clenching) that pic.
> 
> However, this was me last night:
> ...




Even if what you are saying is nonsensical, you will sound neurotypical if you have this NPC normie voice and delivery jfl

Yeah. You have negatively tilted eyes and eyebrows. Borderline Chadlite. How tall?


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Even if what you are saying is nonsensical, you will sound neurotypical if you have this NPC normie voice and delivery jfl
> 
> Yeah. You have negatively tilted eyes and eyebrows. Borderline Chadlite. How tall?


my eyebrows are negatively tilted. i am working on that. my eyes arent though, its just the angle. I'm 6'0

Sometimes, unconsciously, I tense up my eyebrow muscles and there fore my eyebrows become tilted. I need to consciously relax my eyebrows for them to have a neutral tilt. I am extremely conscious of this, but last night i was so out of it.


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> OP wheres pics of the girl


i'd love to show but i'm never posting someone i know on this forum. i shouldnt even be posting my own pics


----------



## House Lannister (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Not surprised at all.
> 
> If a girl goes for a pretty boy, then you are a 9/10, so you got your looksmatch
> 
> ...


9/10 in Mumbai maybe


----------



## Gymcel2006 (Oct 23, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> okay so last night:
> -i was *very *bloated
> -had bad acne
> -awfully shaved
> ...


Dnrd larp


----------



## zeek (Oct 23, 2022)

No pic no care


----------



## Geoff2024 (Oct 23, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> okay so last night:
> -i was *very *bloated
> -had bad acne
> -awfully shaved
> ...


How do you look like? Dm me


----------



## Dodevu (Oct 23, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> - girls don't pay as much attention do your looks as you do. They can't see if ur cheeks are hollow or if u have asymmetries. Only psl autists can. Girls evaluate your looks from a vague and inaccurate view of your face, with different criteria which they can't even name or describe.


They definitely do especially in clubs, there is a reason my friend who is the same height as me has got 0 girls after atleast 100 nights with me meanwhile I would get 2-3 most nights.



pneumocystosis said:


> - SODIUM INTAKE IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN CALORIC DEFICIT. Make sure that when you log your foods on MyFitnessPal, the sodium content is specified. Aim to get less than 500 mg of SODIUM (not salt) per day if u wanna avoid facial bloat. Drink lots of water also.


Agree, normies have no idea how much water retention fuks their looks up, I am much more bloated at 140lbs eating McDonald’s than I am at 170lbs eating low sodium/carbs.

I’ve been out a few times full of sodium and carbs and I’m literally invisible, yet whenever I go out after eating healthy for 3-4 days whilst drinking a gallon of water a day I feel like a celebrity as multiple girls would approach every night.

I really hope the normies never find out about sodium and how much it fucks you facially.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice to see a guy who actually goes outside and doesn't act like modern society is literally the Holocaust for every guy who isn't gigachad. 

She was probably a 7/10, BTW. It's ok to exaggerate a bit, though.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 23, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Nice to see a guy who actually goes outside and doesn't act like modern society is literally the Holocaust for every guy who isn't gigachad.


op is literally close to a chad

what's your point


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 23, 2022)

you improved your game since i last read a thread from u my boy. are u getting into redpill shit as i said?


pneumocystosis said:


> okay so last night:
> -i was *very *bloated
> -had bad acne
> -awfully shaved
> ...


----------



## ChiraqJihad (Oct 23, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> Fucking chad tells me that looks don't matter and is telling me that he is making out with 9/10 girl because he is drinking water. Why all chads are so dumb, god damn.


this lol what an utterly foolish post


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 23, 2022)

pintolino said:


> you improved your game since i last read a thread from u my boy. are u getting into redpill shit as i said?


yes bro, i realised that a lot of blackpill is bs. the comment you wrote on my other thread has genuinely helped me. i thank you for that


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 23, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> op is literally close to a chad
> 
> what's your point


My point is that it is 


Chinlet Ascension said:


> Nice to see a guy who actually goes outside and doesn't act like modern society is literally the Holocaust for every guy who isn't gigachad.


Never seen what OP looks like IIRC.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 23, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> yes bro, i realised that a lot of blackpill is bs. the comment you wrote on my other thread has genuinely helped me. i thank you for that


glad u arent a loser like most of the users on this forum bro, congrats on the evolution. also try getting more into body language shit, this is the next level for subtle iois ngl. are u a virgin yet?


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 23, 2022)

bro u need to escalate better i think, why havent u brought a girl back to ur place yet?


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Oct 23, 2022)

Mysterious old head security guard who binge watches redpill content dropping knowledge on you youngins


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Not surprised at all.
> 
> If a girl goes for a pretty boy, then you are a 9/10, so you got your looksmatch
> 
> ...


this false humbleness from gl users here is so annoying tbh


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 24, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> yes bro, i realised that a lot of blackpill is bs. the comment you wrote on my other thread has genuinely helped me. i thank you for that





pintolino said:


> you improved your game since i last read a thread from u my boy. are u getting into redpill shit as i said?


Link to said comment btw?


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 24, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Link to said comment btw?


its in his other thread about this same girl


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 25, 2022)

pintolino said:


> glad u arent a loser like most of the users on this forum bro, congrats on the evolution. also try getting more into body language shit, this is the next level for subtle iois ngl. are u a virgin yet?


still a virgin and have not brought a girl back.

i swear i don't even want to bring those girls back. Like having sex with them literally does not interest me. probably because i'm low t or just a pussy. I also have roommates and my walls are thin, buts that's not an excuse. you're right, next step is taking a girl home. Club slays mean nothing. I'm going out tonight so i'll try.

As to learning about body language to be more aware of subtle iois, i've looked into that. I'm naturally an aspie so i'm usually quite aware of a girl's body language, but just too dumb to figure out whether it's an ioi or not. Have been watching CharismaOnCommand and some other BL analysts on youtube.

I really appreciate your comments man, you're full of good advice and you don't understand how much people like you are helping me. Literally, I can't even recognise the guy I was Dec 20th 2021. I have changed so much physically but especially mentally.
I am so grateful towards people like you I swear.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 25, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> yes bro, i realised that a lot of blackpill is bs. the comment you wrote on my other thread has genuinely helped me. i thank you for that



It's certainly not bullshit, but it is exaggearted because these guys on here largely love to exclusively talk about this and only this.

Something can have meaning and truth to it, but if you over-focus on it, it is gonna become your world. 

A lot of the pill is a coping mechanism. The people that moan and whinge the most are the guys that are acutally normies believe it orr not. The real subhumans who's lives are genuinely affected by being ugly, don't bitch and moan the same.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Oct 25, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> still a virgin and have not brought a girl back.
> 
> i swear i don't even want to bring those girls back. Like having sex with them literally does not interest me. probably because i'm low t or just a pussy. I also have roommates and my walls are thin, buts that's not an excuse. you're right, next step is taking a girl home. Club slays mean nothing. I'm going out tonight so i'll try.
> 
> ...


lmfao u are probably just not much into these girls. did u try getting other kinds of girls to see if they turn u on? thick latinas, asians, idk, u probably have a thing for something different. 

im sure you will get better at flirting getting and eventually slaying girls, i reccomend to also read books about it, instead of only watching videos. plenty of good amazon prime kindle titles available, u can take notes and implement and try new things to ur process until its all natural and fluid. also its good cause books organize beliefs that u should have about girls n shit, instead of just picking random info from multiple videos


----------



## TheHandcel (Oct 26, 2022)

Guys, chill. OP is not even remotely a Chad. He claims 6'0 which probably makes him like 5'11 IRL. He is a chadLET at best, lifefuel for manlets.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 28, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> I rated myself mtn. I was only a mtn last night and the few days before that though.
> i've been rating people for over a year now. I believe I know where I stand.
> I don't like humble bragging, it's cringe. If i give that impression then I am sorry. I stopped adding my pics to my threads for that exact reason.


Your handsome. Chadlite imo . You just rate yourself lower due to hypergamy and these stupid entitled roasties making you have low self esteem. I see this time and time again.

Get yourself some muscle and you'll be chad. 

2 dudes in the gym that would easily be tik tok pretty boys I was friends with them and they told me they felt ugly. I was surprised. They talked about how roasties in school were mainly going for college men and jacked dudes and they felt insecure being skinny . But facially they were great. Both were manlets but only by a few inches.


----------



## CyprusGD (Oct 31, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> okay so last night:
> -i was *very *bloated
> -had bad acne
> -awfully shaved
> ...


age? Location?


----------



## CyprusGD (Oct 31, 2022)

TheHandcel said:


> Guys, chill. OP is not even remotely a Chad. He claims 6'0 which probably makes him like 5'11 IRL. He is a chadLET at best, lifefuel for manlets.


mutt iq in action


----------



## beachdude123 (Nov 1, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Not surprised at all.
> 
> If a girl goes for a pretty boy, then you are a 9/10, so you got your looksmatch
> 
> ...


his eye area is average dude the fuck. I would say he is HTN


----------



## mrswag44 (Nov 8, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1920159


Athiests be like : thank science


----------



## 190cm90kg (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Canwefixit (Nov 9, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> still a virgin and have not brought a girl back.


Our guy is literally a 7/10 yet still a virgin while legit 2/10 females have body counts of 10. Where the fuck are these females finding these high body counts if even a Chadlite like the OP is a virgin? Gigachad only theory proven.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Nov 9, 2022)

Doesn't mean shit, I've made out with legit stacies on numerous occasions, but none of them ever wanted to go back to my house

They do it for attention only

PIV is reserved for Chads and athletes


----------



## Pikabro (Nov 9, 2022)

You and curlyheadjames are based for exposing redpill ‘game’/‘personality’ copers. Looks = everything


----------



## Never Give Up! (Nov 14, 2022)

i would say fuck you OP but im going to use your teeth whitening thread in 2 weeks so i'll DM u before it
and ur my top 3 fav users -mirin looks halo


----------



## blackbencarson (Nov 14, 2022)

Writing 200 word essays about getting a kiss. the absolute state of this forum


----------

